# Beeswax and Chocolate



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Chocolate candles? I can't think of any reason it wouldn't work as well as parafin.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Wouldn't the chocolate lower the melting point too much? Generally parafin is added to chocolate to raise the melting point. "Tropical" chocolate has enough that it won't melt at 104 degrees F or so. Which means it also won't melt in your mouth, but still it would melt too easily in a candle wouldn't it?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Mike,
She's making candies, not candles.

Bill


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sorry, I misread. I don't know how it would taste, but I think nice white beeswax would taste ok.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Well I am a chef by trade. I have used both beeswax and parifin wax in chocolate. Yes the wax helps to keep it from melting but also gives it a nice shiny coat too. I usually tip several hundred long stem strawberries for mothersday in the restaurant or we use edible flowers. We mix it up every few years for variety.


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

Thank You Clayton. Would the proportions be the same? (paraffin/chocolate vs. beeswax/chocolate) The recipe I use is rather vague(as are most heirloom recipes)does the beeswax work the same or are there differences.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Coyote,
Behave,

Dickm


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Chellesbees,

50/ 50 is too much. It will taste too much like wax. I usually eyeball the amount of wax. Try only 25% wax maybe a little less. You want the chocolat to have a glossy silk look but don't want the people eating it to notice a distinct "wax" taste.


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

Coyote,
You crack me up!
D.


----------

